# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  فتاوى علماء المسلمين في معتقدات التجانيين

## العلمي أمل

*فتاوى علماء المسلمين في معتقدات التجانيين* 
لعله من المفيد جمع الفتاوى المتعلقة بالطريقة التجانية وأسسها النظرية ومعتقداتها الباطلة على هذه الصفحة حتى يسهل تناولها وتعم الفائدة بها. وخير ما أستهل به تلك الفتاوى ما صدر من *فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عن التجانية* (ص 223-248) في المجلد الثاني[1] من سلسلة فتاوى اللجنة المذكورة. ونستعرض الفتاوى في المحاور التالية تباعاً إن شاء الله:

1)    ورد الطريقة التجانية
2)    قراءة الشعر بعد ختم القرآن
3)    الفرقة التجانية من أشد الفرق كفراً وضلالاً
4)    تعريف بأحمد التجاني
5)    مصدر الطريقة التجانية
6)    نبذ من عقيدة التجاني وعقيدة أتباعه
7)    خلاصة عقائد التجانية وحكم الشريعة فيمن يعتقد هذه العقيدة
8)    الصلاة خلف إمام مبتدع
9)    المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التجانيون
10)                      قوله تعالى (ولا تنكحوا المشركات...) الآية تشمل
ما يسمى صلاة الفاتح
 
[1]  - فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء - جمع وترتيب الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدّويش –  المجلد الثاني - التجانية ص 223-248 - طبعة دار المؤيد – الرياض -  المملكة العربية السعودية.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*1) ورد الطريقة الطريقة التجانية*
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>ورد الطريقة التيجانية>حكم ورد الطريقة التيجانية وما يفعلون من نشر قطعة قماش بيضاء في المسجد للذكر عليها 
*فتوى رقم ( 117 ):* *س: مضمون السؤال أن المدعو عيسى جبريل يرغب في معرفة الكثير مما أنزل الله تعالى على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويرجو التكرم بإفادته هل الورد الذي يقوم به التيجانيون والتيجانية صحيح في الإِسلام؟ فقد سمع كثيرًا من المدارس الإِسلامية تعارضه والتيجانيون يستعملونه بعد صلاة المغرب فهم ينشرون قطعة قماش بيضاء في المسجد ويجلسون حولها ويتلون لا إله إلاَّ الله وكلمتين أخريين معها مائة مرة، ويرجو مساعدته في إيضاح الحق.* 

*ج:* حثت الشريعة الإِسلامية على ذكر الله تعالى ورغبت في ذلك كثيرًا وبينت أنه يحيي النفوس وتطمئن به القلوب وتنشرح به الصدور، قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا (41) وَسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [1] وقال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [2]. وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر مثل الحي والميت) [3] رواه البخاري، وكما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بالذكر والترغيب فيه مجملاً جاء فيهما مفصلاً فبين القرآن أن ذكر الله يكون بالقلب؛ إجلالاً لله، وإعظامًا له، وهيبةً ووقارًا، أو خوفًا منه ورغبةً إليه خفية وخيفة ودون الجهر من القول بالغدو والآصال، وبين أن الصلاة أعظم ذكرًا لله، قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاَةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ (238) فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالا أَوْ رُكْبَانًا فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [4] وقال: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاَةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاَةَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [5] وفي الصلاة القراءة والتكبير والتهليل والتسبيح والتحميد والدعاء، وقال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ وَلاَ تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [6]. وبينت السنة قولية وعملية أنواع الأذكار وأوقاتها وكيفيتها فبينت أذكار الصباح والمساء والشدة والبلاء وعند النوم واليقظة وعند الأسفار والعودة منها.. إلخ، وعينت كلماتها وكيفياتها، ففي حديث السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلاَّ ظله: ( رجل ذكر الله خاليًا ففاضت عيناه ) ، فمن ذكر الله تعالى كما جاء في بيان الكتاب والسنة من أنواع الذكر وأوقاتها وكيفياتها فقد اتبع هدي الله تعالى وهدي رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام وكسب الأجر والمثوبة، ومن غَيَّرَ صيغ الأذكار وحرفها أو بدل في كيفياتها والتزم فيها كيفيات لم يلتزمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطلق ما قيده أو قيد ما أطلقه، والتزم طريقة في أداء الأذكار لم تعهد زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في زمن أصحابه ولا القرون الثلاثة المشهود لها بالخير فقد أساء وابتدع في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله وحرم الأجر والثواب، وكان من الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا. ومن ذلك ما التزمه بعض أصحاب الطرق كالتيجانية من نشر قطعة قماش بيضاء يلتف حولها الذاكرون بلا إله إلاَّ الله ونحوها من الأذكار بعد المغرب، فالذكر مشروع، وكلمة لا إله إلاَّ الله أفضل ما قاله النبيون، والذكر بها من أفضل الأذكار، ولكن التزام نشر الرقعة البيضاء والاجتماع حولها وتخصيص ما بعد المغرب لذلك الذكر وإيقاعه جماعيًّا بدعة ابتدعوها لم يأذن بها الله ولا رسوله، وخير العمل ما كان اتباعًا، وشره ما كان ابتداعًا؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة )، وقوله: ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) ، ومن ذلك الاجتماع قبل الفجر أو بعده أو بعد العشاء للتعبد بأوراد وضعوها من عند أنفسهم أو الأذكار بهيئات مزرية وترنحات هي إلى الألعاب والتمثيل أقرب وبه أشبه، ومن ذلك ذكرهم بكلمة (هو) وكلمة (آه) وليستا من أسماء الله، بل الأولى ضمير الغائب، والثانية كلمة توجع، فالذكر بهما من البدع المنكرة. 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء*  عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع - عبد الله بن الرحمن بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - إبراهيم بن محمد آل الشيخ 
[1]  - الأحزاب ، آية 42.[2]  - الرعد ، آية 28. 
[3]  - البخاري برقم 6407 ومسلم برقم 779[4]  - البقرة، آية 238 ، 239. 
[5]  - النساء، آية 103.[6]  - الأعراف، آية 205.

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>ورد الطريقة التيجانية>حكم قراءة ورد التيجانية والتعبد به.

*السؤال الثالث من الفتوى رقم ( 2139 ):* 
*س3: هل يجوز قراءة ورد التيجانية والتعبد به أو لا؟*
*
**ج3:* الطريقة التيجانية طريقة منكرة لا تتفق مع هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته، بل فيها بدع شركية تخرج من يعتقدها أو يعمل بها من ملة الإِسلام والعياذ بالله، وأورادها فيها بدع فلا يجوز التعبد بها؛ لأن الأذكار من العبادات، والعبادات توقيفية يرجع فيها إلى كتاب الله وإلى ما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لتلاوة القرآن الكريم وما حث عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الذكر والدعاء في دواوين السنة، والكتب التي استخلصت، منها مثل [رياض الصالحين] للنووي ، و[الكلم الطيب] لابن تيمية، و[الوابل الصيب] لابن القيم ، و[الأذكار] للنووي وغيرها من كتب الحديث المعتمدة. وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>ورد الطريقة التيجانية>حكم التمسك بأوراد القاديانية والتيجانية وما حكم كتاب دلائل الخيرات 
*السؤال الخامس من الفتوى رقم ( 2392 ):* 
*س5: ما حكم أوراد الأولياء والصالحين كمذهب القاديانية والتيجانية وغيرهما؟ أيجوز التمسك بها أم لا وما حكم كتاب [دلائل الخيرات] ؟* 
*
ج5:* أولاً: ورد في الكتاب والسنة نصوص مشتملة على الأدعية والأذكار المشروعة، وجمع بعض العلماء جملة من ذلك: كالنووي في كتابه [الأذكار] وابن السني في [عمل اليوم والليلة] وابن القيم في كتاب [الوابل الصيب]، وكتب السنة تشتمل على أبواب خاصة للأدعية والأذكار فعليكم الرجوع إليها.
*ثانيًا:* الأولياء الصالحون هم أولياء الله المتبعون لشرعه قولاً وعملاً واعتقادًا، وأما الطوائف الضالة كالتيجانية فليسوا من أولياء الله، بل هم من أولياء الشيطان، وننصحك بقراءة كتاب [الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان]، وكتاب [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم]، وهما لشيخ الإِسلام ابن تيمية . 
*ثالثًا:* مما تقدم يتبين أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يأخذ أورادهم ويجعلها أورادًا له، بل عليه الاكتفاء بالمشروع، وهو ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة. 
*رابعًا:* أما كتاب [دلائل الخيرات] فننصحك بتركه؛ لما يشتمل عليه من الأمور المبتدعة والشركية، وفي الوارد في القرآن والسنة غنية عنه. وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

*2) حكم قراءة الشعر عند ختم القرآن*

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>ورد الطريقة التيجانية>حكم قراءة الشعر عند ختم القرآن
 *فتوى رقم ( 5292 ):* 
*س: أريد من مجلسكم الموقر أن تنظروا في هذه القصيدة المقدمة إليكم، خاصة وأنها تقرأ بعد ختم القرآن، ولهذا فإني أريد فتوى في هذا الشأن؛ لأنني لم أجد من يقنعني في بلادنا، هل هو جائز شرعًا هذا الدعاء أم لا؟* 

*ج: أولاً:* لا يجوز أن يقرأ شعر عند ختم القرآن لا قصيدتك ولا غيرها؛ لعدم ورود شيء بذلك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن خلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم، بل ذلك بدعة محدثة، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( من أحدث في أمرنا ما ليس منه فهو رد )، وفي لفظ: ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ). 
*
**ثانيًا:* سبق أن صدر منا فتوى في حكم الدعاء بعد ختم القرآن برقم (5042) هذا نصها: (الدعاء المنسوب إلى شيخ الإِسلام ابن تيمية عند ختم القرآن لا نعلم صحته عنه، ولم نقف عليه بشيء من التفسير، لكن قد اشتهرت نسبته إليه، ولا نعلم فيه بأسًا، وإذا دعا الإِنسان بدعوات أخرى فلا بأس بذلك؛ لعدم الدليل على تعيين دعاء معين). 

*ثالثًا:* قصيدتك بها استغاثة واستنصار بغير الله سبحانه فيما لا يقدر عليه إلاَّ هو سبحانه وتعالى، وكذلك بها التجاء إلى غيره فيما لا يقدر عليه إلاَّ هو سبحانه مثل قولك:
*بـــــك اســــتغثنا وبــــك التوســــل *** يــــا ملجــــأ الخــــائف يــــا معقـــل*
*يــــا عــــروة الــــوثقى ويـــا ملاذي *** لـــــدى الشـــــدائد ويـــــا عيــــاذي*
*العجـــــــل العجـــــــل بالإِغاثـــــــ  ة *** يـــا مـــن لـــه كـــل العلـــى وراثــة*
وقوله:
*يــا أحـمد التيجـاني يـا غيـث القلـوب *** أمــا تــرى مـا نحـن فيـه مـن كـروب*
وهذه الأشياء كلها من أنواع الشرك الأكبر التي يخلد من مات عليها في النار، كما أن فيها أمورًا بدعية كالتوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بغيره صالح أو طالح من الناس، فاستغفر الله وتب إليه سبحانه فهو القائل:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِمَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، والقائل:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . إلى قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَتَابًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
*
**رابعًا:* أحمد التيجاني وأتباعه الملتزمون لطريقته من أشد خلق الله غلوًّا وكفرًا وضلالاً وابتداعًا في الدين لما لم يشرعه الله سبحانه ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسبق أن كتبت اللجنة الدائمة نماذج لبدعهم[1] وضلالهم، ونرجو أن ينفعك الله بها وأن تكون سببًا في هدايتك لسبيل الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة المبينة صفاتهم في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ستفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلاَّ واحدة، قيل: من هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي ). 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء*  عبد الله بن قعود  - عبد الله بن غديان  - عبد الرزاق عفيفي  - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 
[1]  - سيأتي الحديث عن ذلك (الباحث)

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>الفرقة التيجانية من أشد الفرق كفرا وضلالا>التعريف بأحمد التيجاني وبيان مصدر طريقته ونبذة عن عقيدتهم وحكم الشريعة فيمن يعتقدها 

*الفرقة التيجانية من أشد الفرق كفرًا وضلالاً* 
*السؤال السابع من الفتوى رقم ( 5553 ):* 
*س7: ما هي عقيدتكم في طريقة التيجانية ورؤية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة؟* *ج7:* الفرقة التيجانية من أشد الفرق كفرًا وضلالاً وابتداعًا في الدين لما لم يشرعه الله. وسبق أن سئلت اللجنة الدائمة عنهم وكتبت بحثًا في كثير من بدعهم وضلالاتهم الدالة على ذلك [1]. 
وأما دعوى بعض الصوفية أنه يرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة فشيء لا أصل له، بل هو باطل وإنما يرى صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة حين يخرج الناس من قبورهم، وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( أنا أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة 
).  وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود  - عبد الله بن غديان  - عبد الرزاق عفيفي  - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز   
[1]  - سيأتي مبحث ذلك (الباحث)

----------


## العلمي أمل

*نص بحث اللجنة الدائمة**:* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه.. وبعد: فبناء على ما اقترحه سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد من كتابة بحث مختصر عن الطريقة التيجانية وإدراجه في جدول أعمال الدورة العاشرة لمجلس هيئة كبار العلماء - أعدت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بحثاً في ذلك ضمنته ما يلي:
1)    كلمة عن أحمد التيجاني منشئ هذه الطريقة وعن مصدرها.
2)    نبذ من عقيدته وعقيدة أتباعه.
3)    حكم الشريعة فيمن يعتقد هذه العقيدة.
*
**الموضوع الأول* *كلمة عن أحمد بن محمد التجاني* *وعن مصدر الطريقة التيجانية* 
هو أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن المختار بن أحمد بن محمد التجاني، ولد عام 1150  من الهجرة بقرية عين ماضي التي وفد إليها جده محمد، فاستوطن بها وتزوج من قبيلة فيها تدعى تجاني أو تجانا فكانت أخوالا لأولاده وإليها نسبوا. نشأ أبو العباس بهذه القرية وحفظ بها القرآن ورحل في طلب العلم إلى بلاد عدة، وتأثر في أسفاره بمن التقى به من مشايخ الطرق الصوفية وأخذ الطريقة عن عدة منهم ثم انتهت به رحلاته إلى أبي صيفون، وهناك زعم أنه قد جاءه الفتح، وأنه لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة لا مناماً وأنه أذن له في تربية الخلق على العموم والإطلاق وأخذ عنه الطريقة الصوفية مشافهة وأمره أن يترك كل طريق أخذه عن مشايخ الطرق الصوفية اكتفاء بما أخذ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشافهة وعين له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الورد الذي يلقنه مريديه، وهو: الاستغفار والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك سنة (1196) من الهجرة، وكمل له الورد بسورة الإخلاص على رأس المائة؛ ولذا سميت الطريقة الأحمدية والمحمدية، كما سميت التيجانية نسبة إلى القبيلة التي صاهرها جده محمد فنسبوا إليها.
وزعم أحمد التجاني بعد شهرته أنه شريف ينتهي نسبه إلى الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب، ولم يشأ أن يعول في إثبات ذلك على وثائق مكتوبة ولا على أخبار الأعيان والآحاد، بل زعم أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة وسأله عن نسبه، فأجابه بقوله: أنت ولدي حقّاً، وكررها (ثلاث مرات) ثم قال: نسبك إلى الحسن صحيح. اهـ. ملخصاً من الباب الأول من [جواهر المعاني] لعلي حرازم، ومن الفصل الثامن والعشرين من كتاب [الرماح] لعمر بن سعيد الفوتي.
هذا وإنه لم يثبت عن الخلفاء الراشدين ولا سائر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أن أحداً منهم وهم خير الخلق بعد الأنبياء ادعى أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة، ومن المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة أن التشريع قد أكمل في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن الله قد أكمل للأمة دينها وأتم عليها نعمته قبل أن يتوفى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه، قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، فلا شك أن ما زعمه أحمد التجاني لنفسه من رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة وأنه أخذ عنه الطريقة التيجانية يقظة مشافهة، وأنه عين له الأوراد التي يذكر الله بها ويصلي على رسوله بها لا شك أن هذا من البهتان والضلال المبين.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*الموضوع الثاني* *نبذ من عقيدته وعقيدة أتباعه* 
نظراً إلى أن الدواعي التي دعت إلى إعداد بحث عن الطريقة التيجانية ليعرض على هيئة كبار العلماء في الدورة العاشرة لا تعني مناقشة رؤساء هذه الطريقة ولا الرد عليهم وبيان الصواب لهم إنما تعني ذكر نقول من كتبهم تتجلى فيها عقائدهم ويمكن بعد الاطلاع عليها الحكم من خلالها عليهم بما تقتضيه هذه النقول.
لهذا اقتصرت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على مجموعة من النقول من بعض كتبهم دون استقصاء تتبين منها عقائدهم ويسهل الحكم بمقتضاها عليهم، ولم تضف إليها من عندها إلا إشارات خفيفة، وفيما يلي ذكر نقول من [كتاب جواهر المعاني وبلوغ الأماني] لعلي حرازم، وكتاب [رماح حزب الرحيم على نحور حزب الرجيم] لعمر بن سعيد الفوتي:
قال علي حرازم:  اعلم أن سيدنا رضي الله عنه سئل عن حقيقة الشيخ الواصل وما هو فأجاب: أما ما هو حقيقة الشيخ الواصل فهو الذي رفعت له جميع الحجب عن كمال النظر في الحضرة الإلهية نظراً عينيّاً وتحقيقاً يقينياً فإن الأمر أوله محاضرة وهو مطالعة الحقائق من وراء ستر كثيف ثم مكاشفة وهو مطالعة الحقائق من وراء ستر رقيق، ثم مشاهدة وهو تجلي الحقائق بلا حجاب لكن مع خصوصية ثم معاينة وهو مطالعة الحقائق بلا حجاب ولا خصوصية ولا بقاء للغير والغيرية عيناً وأثراً وهو مقام السحق والمحق والدك وفناء الفناء فليس في هذا إلا معاينة الحق في الحق للحق بالحق.
فلـم يبـق إلا الله لا شيء غيـره فمـا ثم موصول وما ثم واصـل .
ثم حياة وهي تميز المراتب بمعرفة جميع خصوصياتها ومقتضياتها ولوازمها وما تستحقه من كل شيء ومن أي حضرة كل مرتبة منها ولماذا وجدت وماذا يراد منها وما يؤول إليه أمرها وهو مقام إحاطة العبد بعينه ومعرفته بجميع خصوصياته وأسراره ومعرفة ما هي الحضرة الإلهية وما هي عليه من العظمة والجلال والنعوت العلية، والكمال معرفة ذوقية ومعاينة يقينية، وصاحب هذه المرتبة هو الذي تشق إليه المهامة في طلبه لكن مع هذه الصفة فيه كمال أذن الحق له إذناً خاصاً في هداية عبيده وتوليته عليهم بإرشادهم إلى الحضرة الإلهية، فهذا هو الذي يستحق أن يطلب، وهو المراد بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي جحيفة: سل العلماء وخالط الحكماء واصحب الكبراء. وصاحب هذه المرتبة هو المعبر عنه بالكبير، ومتى عثر المريد على من هذه صفته فلازم في حقه أن يلقي نفسه بين يديه كالميت بين يدي غاسله لا اختيار له ولا إرادة ولا عطاء له ولا إفادة وليجعل همته منه تخليصه من البلية التي أغرق فيها إلى كمال الصفاء بمطالعة الحضرة الإلهية بالإعراض عن كل ما سواها ولينـزه نفسه عن جميع الاختيارات والمرادات مما سوى هذا، ومتى أشار عليه بفعل أوامر فليحذر من سؤاله بلم وكيف وعلام ولأي شيء؟ فإنه باب المقت والطرد، وليعتقد أن الشيخ أعرف بمصالحه منه وأي مدرجة أدرجه فيها فإنه يجري به في ذلك كله على ما هو لله بالله بما فيه إخراجه عن ظلمة نفسه وهواها..) إلخ.
ومن أمثلة غلو أتباع أحمد بن محمد التجاني فيه ما قاله على حرازم ونصه: (واعلم رحمك الله أني لا أستوفي ما لسيدنا وشيخنا ومولانا أحمد التجاني رضي الله عنه من المآثر والآيات والمناقب والكرامات أبد الآبدين ودهر الداهرين لأني كلما تذكرت فضيلة وجدت فضيلة أخرى وكلما تذكرت آية رأيت أكبر من أختها إلى هلم جرا.. إلى أن قال: لأن مآثر هذا الشيخ لا تحصى ومناقبه لا تستقصى فقد شاعت بها الأخبار حيث سار الليل النهار وليس يوجد لها حد ولا مقدار، وإنما نورد صبابة منها وشظية من عدها فقد يكل عنها القرطاس والقلم ويعيا في طلبها اليد والقدم... إلخ.)
وبعد أن أثنى على من نقل عنهم في كتابه جواهر المعاني قال: (جعلنا الله وإياكم من المنخرطين في سلكه ومن المحسوبين في حزبه وممن عرف قدره وقدر محبه بجاه محمد وآله وصحبه، فإن من تشبث بأذيالهم بلغ المأمول وكان فيما يرومه قريب الوصول فأبسط أيها المحب يد الضراعة عند ذكرهم وقف متذللا عند بابهم وقل بلسان الافتقار إليهم: ارحم عبيدك الضعيف وإن كان بها على الجور والتطفيف فقد قال تعالى على لسان رسوله: (أنا عند المنكسرة قلوبهم...) إلى أن قال: (وحاشا لمن تعلق بأذيالهم أن يهملوه أو تحيز لجنابهم أن يتركوه فإن طفيلي ساحتهم لا يرد، وعن بابهم لا يصد، ولله در قائلهم: أهل الصفا حازوا المعالي الفاخرة أن يهملوه سادتي في الآخرة هم سادتي هم راحتي هم منيتي حاشا لمن قد حبهم أو زارهم وقال أيضاً: (والفرق بين من يغلبه الحال لضعفه ومن يغلبه لقوة الوارد عليه أن الذي يغلبه لضعفه علامته ألا يمد غيره، وقصاراه على نفسه، والذي يغلبه الحال لقوته علامته أن يمد غيره، وأقوى من ذلك أن يسلبه ما أعطاه وذلك هو الكامل الذي يعطي ويسترد وكل شيء بقضاء وقدر، وقد شاهدناه غير ما مرة فعل ذلك مع بعض الإخوان لسوء أدبهم ولموجب آخر....) إلخ.
هذا وإن ما اشتملت عليه هذه الكلمات من الغلو الفاحش والشرك الفاضح لغني عن البيان وقد تجاوز به قائله حدّاً لا يقبل معه تأويل، ولا ينفع معه اعتذار، اللهم إلا إذا قيل إنه صدر من قائله في حال سلب فيها عقله، وصار إلى حال لا يحمد عليها، ولكن معظموه لا يرون ذلك ولا يقبلونه بل يرونه محمدة له وكرامة.
ثم ذكر عن أحمد التجاني أن كلامه يحول حول الفناء ووحدة الوجود وأن شعور الولي بوجود نفسه يعتبر شركاً. وقال في وصفه أحمد التجاني وحديثه عنه: (وكثير ما يقرر هذا المعنى ويدل عليه، ويرشد بحاله ومقاله إليه، وينشد بحاله على سبيل التمثيل - أنا معي بدر الكمال حيث يميل قلبي يميل، وذلك بأنه قد محا السوى، فلا يشاهد مع الله غيراً، لا يري لسواه نفعاً ولا ضرّاً، بل يشاهد الفعل من الله وأنه هو المتصرف، والدال بفعله عليه والمتعرف، وأن أفعاله كلها مصحوبة بالحكمة، محفوفة بالرحمة، ويرى الخلق كالأواني المسخرة في يد غيره ويعد شهود الإنسان نفسه أثنينية ويتمثل بلسان حاله ويقول: إذا قلت ما أذنبت قالت مجيبة: وجودك ذنب لا يقاس به ذنب).
وعلى هذا المعنى صارت حالته فلا ترى أفعاله وأقواله وتصريحاته وتلويحاته تحوم إلا على الفناء في الله والغيبة فيه عما سواه.... إلى أن قال في وصفه (ص63): يحيي القلوب، ويبرئ من العيوب، يغني بنظرة، ويوصل إلى الحضرة، إذا توجه أغنى وأقنى، وبلغ المنى، يتصرف في أطوار بالقلوب بإذن علام الغيوب ... إلخ. اهـ.
وهذا لون آخر من شدة غلو الشيخ في نفسه وغلو أصحابه فيه انتهى به وبهم إلى دعوى الفناء الممقوت، والقول بوحدة الوجود، إن ذلك لإلحاد في الدين وبهتان وكفر مبين.
ثم زعم أن شيخه يعلم الغيب فقال: (ومن كماله رضي الله عنه نفوذ بصيرته الربانية وفراسته النورانية التي ظهر مقتضاها في معرفة أحوال الأصحاب وفي غيرها من إظهار مضمرات وأخبار بمغيبات وعلم بعواقب الحاجات، وما يترتب عليها من المصالح والآفات، وغير ذلك من الأمور الواقعات، فيعرف أحوال قلوب الأصحاب وتحول حالهم، وإبدال أعراضهم وانتقال أغراضهم، وحالة إقبالهم وإعراضهم، وسائر عللهم وأمراضهم، ويعرف ما هم عليه ظاهراً وباطناً وما زاد وما نقص ويبين ذلك في بعض الأحيان وتارة يستره رفقاً بهم من الاختبار والامتحان واتفقت لغير واحد معه في ذلك قضايا غير ما مرة).
وقال في حصول شيخه على اسم الله الأعظم وفي تقدير ثوابه: (وأما ثواب الإسم الأعظم فقد قال سيدنا رضي الله عنه أعطيت من اسم الله العظيم الأعظم صيغاً عديدة وعلمني كيفية أستخرج بها ما أصيبت تراكيبه وأخبره صلى الله عليه وسلم بما فيه من الفضل العظيم الذي لا حد له ولا حصر وأخبره صلى الله عليه وسلم بخواصه العظام وكيفية الدعاء به وكيفية سلوكه وهذا الأمر لم يبلغ لنا أحد أنه بلغه غير سيدنا رضي الله عنه؛ لأنه قال رضي الله عنه أعطاني سيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم الاسم الأعظم الخاص بسيدنا علي كرم الله وجهه بعد أن أعطاني الاسم الأعظم الخاص بمقامه هو صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال الشيخ رضي الله عنه: قال سيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الاسم الخاص بسيدنا علي لا يعطى إلا لمن سبق عند الله في الأزل أنه يصير قطباً، ثم قال رضي الله عنه: ثم قلت لسيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم : ائذن لي في جمع أسراره وجمع ما احتوى عليه، ففعل صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما ما أخبره به صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ثواب الاسم الأعظم الكبير الذي هو مقام قطب الأقطاب فقال الشيخ رضي الله عنه حاكياً ما أخبره به سيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإنه يحصل لتاليه في كل مرة سبعون ألف مقام في الجنة في كل مقام سبعون ألفاً من كل شيء في الجنة كائن من الحور والقصور والأنهار إلى غاية ما هو مخلوق في الجنة ما عدا الحور وأنهار العسل فله في كل مقام سبعون حوراء.  وسبعون نهراً من العسل، وكل ما خرج من فيه هبطت عليه أربعة من الملائكة المقربين فكتبوه من فيه وصعدوا به إلى الله تعالى وأروه له فيقول الجليل جل جلاله: اكتبوه من أهل السعادة واكتبوا مقامه في عليين في جوار سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا في كل لفظة من ذكره، وله في كل مرة ثواب جميع ما ذكر الله به على ألسنة جميع خلقه في سائر عوالمه وله في كل مرة ثواب ما سبح به ربنا على لسان كل مخلوق من أول خلق آدم إلى آخره... إلى كثير من هذا الخرص والتخمين والرجم بالغيب في تقدير الثواب بالآلاف المؤلفة....) إلى أن قال علي حرازم: (ومما أملاه علينا رضي الله عنه قال: لو اجتمع جميع ما تلته الأمة من القرآن من بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النفخ في الصور لفظاً لفظاً فرداً فرداً في القرآن ما بلغ لفظة واحدة من الاسم الأعظم وهذا كله بالنسبة للاسم كنقطة في البحر المحيط، وهذا مما لا علم لأحد به، واستأثر الله به عن خلقه، وكشفه لمن شاء من عباده، وقال رضي الله عنه: إن الاسم الأعظم هو الخاص بالذات لا غيره وهو اسم الإحاطة ولا يتحقق بجميع ما فيه إلا واحد في الدهر وهو الفرد الجامع، هذا هو الاسم الباطن، أما الاسم الأعظم الظاهر فهو اسم الرتبة الجامع لمرتبة الألوهية من أوصاف الإله ومألوهيته وتحته مرتبة أسماء التشتيت، ومن هذه الأسماء فيوض الأولياء فمن تحقق بوصف كان فيضه بحسب ذلك الاسم، ومن هذا كانت مقاماتهم مختلفة وأحوالهم كذلك وجميع فيوض المرتبة بعض من فيوض اسم الذات الأكبر، وقال رضي الله عنه: إذا ذكر الذاكر الاسم الكبير يخلق الله من ذكره ملائكة كثيرة لا يحصي عددهم إلا الله ولكل واحد من الألسنة بعدد جميع الملائكة المخلوقين من ذكر الاسم ويستغفرون في كل طرفة عين للذاكر أي كل واحد يستغفر في كل طرفة عين بعدد جميع ألسنته، وهكذا إلى يوم القيامة، ثم قال رضي الله عنه: سألت سيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فضل المسبعات العشر وإن من ذكرها مرة لم تكتب عليه ذنوب سنة، فقال لي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فضل جميع الأذكار وسر جميع الأذكار في الاسم الكبير، فقال الشيخ رضي الله عنه: علمت أنه أراد صلى الله عليه وسلم جميع خواص الأذكار وفضائلها منطوية في الاسم الكبير، ثم قال رضي الله عنه: يكتب لذاكر الاسم بكل ملك خلقه الله في العالم فضل عشرين من ليلة القدر ويكتب له بكل دعاء كبير وصغير ستة وثلاثون ألف ألف مرة بكل مرة من ذكر هذا الاسم الشريف، وقال رضي الله عنه: فمن قدر أن ذاكراً ذكر جميع أسماء الله في جميع اللغات تساوي نصف مرة من ذكر الاسم من ذكر كل عارف. اهـ.
وذكر عمر بن سعيد الفوتي في [كتاب الرماح]: إن الأولياء يرون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة وإنه يحضر كل مجلس أو مكان أراد بجسده وروحه وأنه يتصرف في أقطار الأرض في الملكوت وهو بهيئته التي كان عليها قبل وفاته لم يتبدل عنه شيء وأنه مغيب عن الأبصار كما غيبت الملائكة مع كونهم أحياء بأجسادهم فإذا أراد الله أن يراه عبد رفع عنه الحجاب فيراه على هيئته التي كان هو عليها، ثم ذكر في هذا الفصل كثيراً من النقول عن جماعة من الصوفية فيها حكايات عن رؤية الأولياء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة وذكر في هذا الفصل كثيراً من الغرائب والمنكرات حول مجالس الأنبياء والأقطاب في المسجد الحرام عند الكعبة بأجسادهم وتصرفهم بأنفسهم ووكلائهم في الخلق وذكر فيه أيضاً أن الأنبياء والأولياء لا يبقون في قبورهم بعد الوفاة إلا زماناً محدوداً يتفاوت حسب تفاوت درجاتهم ومراتبهم ثم ختم الفصل بقوله: (إذا نظرت وتحققت بجميع ما تقدم من أول الفصل إلى هنا ظهر لك ظهوراً لا غبار عليه أن اجتماع القطب المكتوم والبرزخ المختوم شيخنا أحمد بن محمد التجاني سقانا الله تعالى من بحره بأعظم الأواني، ورزقنا جواره في دار التهاني رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به بسيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقظة لا مناماً وأخذه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به عن سيدنا جده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مشافهة منه إليه رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به وأعاد علينا من بركاته دنيا وبرزخاً وأخرى وحضور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه الخلفاء الأربعة رضي الله عنهم بأجسادهم وأرواحهم قراءة جوهرة الكمال وعند أي مجلس خير أو أي مكان شاؤوا ولا ينكره إلا الطلبة الجهلة الأغبياء والحسدة المردة الأشقياء لا مهدي إلا من هداه الله تعالى).
وقد غلا عمر بن سعيد الفوتي في تعظيم شيخه أحمد بن محمد التجاني فزعم أنه خاتم الأولياء وسيد العارفين وأنه لا يتلقن واحد من الأولياء فيضاً من نبي الله إلا عن طريقه من حيث لا يشعر به ذلك الولي قال:
(الفصل السادس والثلاثون: في ذكر فضل شيخنا رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به وبيان أنه هو خاتم الأولياء وسيد العارفين وإمام الصديقين وممد الأقطاب والأغواث وأنه هو القطب المكتوم والبرزخ المختوم الذي هو الواسطة بين الأنبياء والأولياء بحيث لا يتلقن واحد من الأولياء من كبر شأنه ومن صغر فيضاً من حضرة نبي إلا بواسطته رضي الله تعالى عنه من حيث لا يشعر به ذلك الولي).
إن هذه الكلمات ناطقة بالشرك الصريح، والكذب المكشوف، والغلو الممقوت، فقد جعل شيخه أعلى مرتبة من الصحابة وسائر القرون الثلاثة من شهد لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهم خير القرون بله من سواهم من الصالحين ثم ذكر ما نصه: أن بعض من لم يكن له في العلم ولا في نفحات أهل الله من خلاق قد يورد علينا إيرادين: أولهما: أنه يقول: إن الشيخ رضي الله عنه وأرضاه مدح نفسه وزكاها وذلك مذموم. ثانيهما: أنه يقول إن قول الشيخ رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: أن الفيوض التي تفيض من ذات سيد الوجود تتلقاها ذوات الأنبياء وكل ما فاض وبرز من ذوات الأنبياء تتلقاه ذاتي، ومني يتفرق على جميع الخلائق من نشأة العالم إلى النفخ في الصور ويدخل فيه جميع الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم فيكون أفضل من جميع الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم وذلك باطل وكذا قوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: ولا يشرب ولي ولا يسقى إلا من بحرنا من نشأة العالم إلى النفخ في الصور، وكذلك قوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به إذا جمع الله تعالى خلقه في الموقف ينادي مناد بأعلى صوته يسمعه كل من بالموقف: يا أهل المحشر، هذا إمامكم الذي كان مددكم منه وكذا قوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم وروحي هكذا مشيراً بإصبعيه السبابة والوسطى روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم تمد الرسل والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام وروحي تمد الأقطاب والعارفين والأولياء من الأزل إلى الأبد، وكذا قوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: قدماي هاتان على رقبة كل ولي لله تعالى من لدن آدم إلى النفخ في الصور، وكذا قوله رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: إن مقامنا عند الله في الآخرة لا يصله أحد من الأولياء ولا يقاربه من كبر شأنه ولا من صغر، وإن جميع الأولياء من الصحابة إلى النفخ في الصور ليس فيهم من يصل مقامنا، وكذا قوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: أعمار الناس كلها ذهبت مجاناً إلا أعمار أصحاب الفاتح لما أغلق فقد فازوا بالربح دنيا وأخرى ولا يشغل بها عمره إلا السعيد.
وذكر علي حرازم عن أحمد بن محمد التجاني في سياق الكلام على المفاضلة بين تلاوة القرآن والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن تلاوة القرآن أفضل من حيث إنه كلام الله ومن حيث ما دل عليه من العلوم والمعارف والآداب.. ثم قال ما نصه: (إن هاتين الحيثيتين لا يبلغ فضل القرآن فيهما إلا عارف بالله قد انكشفت له بحار الحقائق فهو أبداً يسبح في لججها، فصاحب هذه المرتبة هو الذي يكون القرآن في حقه أفضل من جميع الأذكار والكلام لحوز الفضيلتين؛ لكونه يسمعه من الذات المقدسة سماعاً صريحاً لا في كل وقت وإنما ذلك في استغراقه وفنائه في الله تعالى. والمرتبة الثانية في القرآن دون هذه: وهي من عرف معاني القرآن ظاهراً وألقى سمعه عند تلاوته كأنه يسمعه من الله يقصه عليه، ويتلوه عليه مع وفائه بالحدود فهذا أيضاً لاحق بالمرتبة الأولى إلا أنه دونها.
والمرتبة الثالثة: رجل لا يعلم شيئاً من معانيه ليس إلا سرد حروفه ولا يعلم ما تدل عليه من العلوم والمعارف فهذا إن كان مهتدياً كسائر الأعاجم الذين لا يعلمون معاني العربية إلا أنه يعتقد أنه كلام الله ويلقي سمعه عند تلاوته معتقداً أن الله يتلو عليه تلاوة لا يعلم معناها، فهذا لاحق في الفضل بالمرتبتين إلا أنه منحط عنهما بكثير كثير. والمرتبة الرابعة: رجل يتلو القرآن سواء علم معانيه أو لم يعلم إلا أنه متجرئ على معصية الله غير متوقف عن شيء منها فهذا لا يكون القرآن في حقه أفضل بل كلما ازداد تلاوة ازداد ذنباً وتعاظم عليه الهلاك، يشهد له قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ ذُكِّرَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  إلى قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَلَنْ يَهْتَدُوا إِذًا أَبَدًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، وقوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ..... إلى قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ... ثم قال ما نصه: (فمثل هذا لا يكون القرآن في حقه أفضل من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحب المرتبة الرابعة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حقه أفضل من القرآن)، وبعد أن بين ذلك قال ما نصه: (فإذا عرف ذلك بأن للعارف به أن ما في طريق العامة غطاء غطى الله به أسرار القرآن وتركت أسرار القرآن ومذاقات أهل الخصوص من وراء أطوار الحس والعقل المدركان في أمر العامة فيجب كتمه على كل من علمه إذ لم يرد سبحانه وتعالى إظهاره إلا للخاصة العليا من خلقه. يا عبد السوء، لو أخبرت الناس بمساويك لرجموك بالحجارة، فقال له: وعزتك لو أخبرت الناس بما كشفت لي من سعة رحمتك لما عبدك أحد، فقال له: لا تفعل. فسكت، انتهى ما أملاه علينا شيخنا أبو العباس التيجاني. ثم ذكر علي حرازم ما زعمه أحمد التجاني من مباسطة الرب لأبي يزيد مرة أخرى في [الجواهر] (ص183).
وقال علي حرازم: وسألته رضي الله عنه عن قوله تعالى:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخٌ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية ، فأجاب رضي الله عنه بقوله: معنى البحرين: بحر الألوهية، وبحر الوجود المطلق، وبحر الخليقة، وهو الذي وقع عليه كن، وهو البرزخ بينهما صلى الله عليه وسلم لولا برزخيته صلى الله عليه وسلم لاحترق بحر الخليقة كله من هيبة جلال الذات، قال سيدنا رضي الله عنه بحر الخليقة بحر الأسماء والصفات فما ترى ذرة في الكون إلا وعليها اسم أو صفة من صفات الله وبحر الألوهية هو بحر الذات المطلقة التي لا تكيف ولا تقع العبارة عنها، يلتقيان لشدة القرب الواقع بينهما، قال سبحانه وتعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُبْصِرُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ولا يختلطان لا تختلط الألوهية بالخليقة ولا الخليقة بالألوهية فكل منهما لا يبغي على الآخر للحاجز الذي بينهما وهي البرزخية العظمى التي هي مقامه صلى الله عليه وسلم فالوجود كله عائش بدوام بقائه تحت حجابيته صلى الله عليه وسلم استتاراً به عن سبحات الجلال التي لو تبدت بلا حجاب لاحترق الوجود كله وصار محض العدم في أسرع من طرفة عين، فالألوهية قائمة في حدودها والخليقة قائمة في حدودها كل منهما يلتقيان ولا يختلطان للبرزخية التي بينهما لا يبغيان أعني لا يختلط أحدهما على الآخر. انتهى ما أملاه علينا رضي الله عنه من حفظه ولفظه.
وسألته رضي الله عنه عن دائرته صلى الله عليه وسلم فأجاب رضي الله عنه بقوله: هي دائرة السعادة التي وقع عليها قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قال البوصيري رضي الله عنه:
ولن ترى من ولي غير منتصر... البيت، كل من لم ينتصر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا حظ له في ولاية الله، وهو معنى قول الشيخ رضي الله عنه: لن ترى من ولي....... إلخ اهـ.
هذه طامة أخرى طامة التلاعب بآيات القرآن وتحريفها عن مواضعها وتأويل لها بما لا تدل عليه في لغة العرب، بل بما تمجه العقول السليمة ويسخر منه أولوا الألباب.
ذكر عمر بن سعيد الفوتي: أن الشيخ أحمد التجاني قال ذات ليلة في مجلسه: أين السيد محمد الغالي؟ فجعل أصحابه ينادون أين السيد محمد الغالي؟ على عادة الناس مع الكبير إذا نادى أحداً، فلما حضر بين يدي الشيخ قال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: قدماي هاتان على رقبة كل ولي لله تعالى، وقال سيدي محمد الغالي - وكان لا يخافه لأنه من أكابر أحبابه وأمرائهم - يا سيدي: أنت في الصحو والبقاء أو في السكر والفناء؟ فقال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: أنا في الصحو والبقاء وكمال العقل ولله الحمد، وقال: قلت: ما تقول بقول سيدي عبد القادر رضي الله عنه: قدمي هذه على رقبة كل ولي لله تعالى؟ فقال: صدق رضي الله عنه، يعني: أهل عصره، وأما أنا فأقول: قدماي هاتان على رقبة كل ولي لله تعالى من لدن آدم إلى النفخ في الصور، قال: فقلت له: يا سيدي، فكيف تقول إذا قال أحد بعدك مثل ما قلت؟ فقال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: لا يقوله أحد بعدي، قال: فقلت: يا سيدي، قد حجرت على الله تعالى واسعاً ألم يكن الله تعالى قادراً على أن يفتح على ولي فيعطيه من الفيوضات والتجليات والمنح والمقامات والمعارف والعلوم والأسرار والترقيات والأحوال أكثر مما أعطاك! فقال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: بلى قادر على ذلك وأكثر منه لكن لا يفعله؛ لأنه لم يرده، ألم يكن قادراً على أن ينبئ أحداً ويرسله إلى الخلق ويعطيه أكثر مما أعطى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال: قلت: بلى، لكنه تعالى لا يفعله؛ لأنه ما أراده في الأزل، فقال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: هذا مثل ذلك ما أراده في الأزل، ولم يسبق به علمه تعالى، فإن قلت ما صورة برزخية القطب المكتوم المعبر عنه عند العارفين والصديقين وأفراد الأحباب وجواهر الأقطاب، بجواهر الجواهر، وبرزخ البرازخ والأكابر، فالجواب والله تعالى الموفق بمنه للصواب: اعلم وفقني الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه أن الحضرات المستفيضة سبع: الأولى: حضرة الحقيقة الأحمدية وهي في [جواهر المعالي] غيب من غيوب الله تعالى فلم يطلع أحد على ما فيها من المعارف والعلوم والأسرار والفيوضات والتجليات والأحوال العلية والأخلاق الزكية فما ذاق منها أحد شيئاً ولا جميع الرسل والنبيين اختص صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده بمقامه... إلى أن قال: فما نال أحد منها شيئاً اختص بها صلى الله عليه وسلم لكمال عزها وغاية علوها.
والثانية: حضرة الحقيقة المحمدية فمنها كما في جواهر المعاني كل مدارك النبيين والمرسلين وجميع الملائكة والمقربين وجميع الأقطاب والصديقين وجميع الأولياء والعارفين إلى أن قال وكل ما أدركه جميع الموجودات من العلوم والمعارف والفيوضات والتجليات والترقيات والأحوال والمقامات والأخلاق إنما هو كله من فيض حقيقته المحمدية.
والثالثة: الحضرة التي فيها حضرات سادتنا الأنبياء على اختلاف أذواقهم ومراتبهم وأهل هذه الحضرة هم الذين يتلقون كل ما فاض وبرز من حضرة الحقيقة المحمدية كما قال شيخنا رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به مشيراً إلى أهل هذه الحضرة بقوله: إن الفيوض التي تفيض من ذات الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم تتلقاها ذوات الأنبياء وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم تمد الرسل والأنبياء إلا أن لخاتم الأولياء مشرباً من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ولا اطلاع له عليه كما سيأتي الآن قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى.
والرابعة: حضرة خاتم الأولياء الذي يتلقى جميع ما فاض به من ذوات الأنبياء لأنه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به هو برزخ البرازخ، كما قال رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به مشيراً إلى هذه الحضرة بقوله: إن الفيوض التي تفيض من ذات سيد الوجود صلى الله عليه وسلم تتلقاها ذوات الأنبياء وكل ما فاض وبرز من ذواته الأنبياء تتلقاه ذاتي، ومني يتفرق على جميع الخلائق من نشأة العالم إلى النفخ في الصور وخصصت بعلوم بيني وبينه منه إلى مشافهة لا يعلمها إلا الله عز وجل بلا واسطة، وبقوله: أنا سيد الأولياء كما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الأنبياء وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: لا يشرب ولي ولا يسقى إلا من بحرنا من نشأة العالم إلى النفخ في الصور، وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: إذا جمع الله تعالى خلقه في الموقف ينادي مناد بأعلى صوته حتى يسمع كل من في الموقف: يا أهل المحشر، هذا إمامكم الذي كان مددكم منه وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به مشيراً بأصبعيه السبابة والوسطى روحي وروحه صلى الله عليه وسلم هكذا، روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم تمد الرسل والأنبياء وروحي تمد الأقطاب والعارفين والأولياء من الأزل إلى الأبد وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به إن القطب المكتوم هو الواسطة بين الأنبياء والأولياء فكل ولي لله تعالى من كبر شأنه ومن صغر لا يتلقى فيضاً من حضرة نبي إلا بواسطته رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به من حيث لا يشعر به. ومدده الخاص به إنما يتلقاه منه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا اطلاع لأحد من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام على فيضه الخاص به لأن له مشرباً معهم منه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والخامسة: حضرة أهل طريقته الخاصة بهم إلى هذه الحضرة، أشار الشيخ رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنا به بقوله: لو اطلع أكابر الأقطاب على ما أعد الله لأهل هذه الطريقة لبكوا وقالوا: يا ربنا، ما أعطيتنا شيئاً، وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: لا مطمع لأحد من الأولياء في مراتب أصحابنا حتى الأقطاب الكبار ما عدا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: كل الطرائق تدخل عليها طريقتنا فتبطلها، وطابعنا يركب على كل طابع لا يحمل طابعنا غيره وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: من ترك ورداً من أوراد الشيخ لأجل الدخول في طريقتنا هذه المحمدية التي شرفها الله تعالى على جميع الطرق آمنه الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة فلا يخاف من شيء يصيبه لا من الله ولا من رسوله ولا من شيخه أيّاً كان من الأحياء أو الأموات، وأما من دخل زمرتنا وتأخر عنها ودخل غيرها تحل به المصائب دنيا وأخرى ولا يفلح أبداً، قلت: وهذه لأنه قد ثبت أول هذا الفصل أن صاحبها رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به هو الختم الممد الذي يستمد منه من سواه من الأولياء والعارفين.... والصديقين والأغواث، ومن ترك المستمد ورجع إلى الممد فلا لوم عليه ولا خوف، بخلاف من ترك الممد ورجع إلى المستمد، وبقوله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به: وليس لأحد من الرجال أن يدخل كافة أصحابه الجنة بغير حساب ولا عقاب ولو عملوا من الذنوب ما عملوا وبلغوا من المعاصي ما بلغوا إلا أنا وحدي ووراء ذلك مما ذكر لي فيهم وضمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر لا يحل لي ذكره ولا يرى ولا يعرف إلا في الآخرة.
قلت: ووجه تقديم حضرة أهل طريقته على الحضرة التي فيها حضرات الشيوخ الذين هم أهل الطرق من سادتنا الأولياء رضي الله عنهم ظاهر؛ لأن أهل طريقته هم أول من يفيض عليهم ما يستمده من الحضرة المحمدية ومن حضرات سادتنا الأنبياء عليهم من الله تعالى أفضل الصلاة وأتم السلام ومن هنا صار جميع أهل طريقته أعلى مرتبة عند الله تعالى في الآخرة من أكابر الأقطاب وإن كان بعضهم في الظاهر من جملة العوام المحجوبين.
والسادسة: الحضرة التي فيها حضرات سادتنا الأولياء رضي الله تعالى عن جميعهم وهي مستمدة من حضرة خاتمهم الأكبر جميع ما نالوا وإليها يشير قول شيخنا أحمد رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنا به كما في جواهر المعاني بقوله: فلكل شيخ من أهل الله تعالى حضرة لا يشاركه فيه أحد.
والسابعة: الحضرة التي فيها حضرات تلاميذهم. اهـ.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*الموضوع الثالث* *حكم الشريعة فيمن يعتقد هذه العقيدة* 
إن ما تقدم في الإعداد من بدع التيجانية قليل من كثير مما ذكره علي حرازم في كتابه [جواهر المعاني وغاية الأماني] وما ذكره عمر بن سعيد الفوتي في كتابه [رماح حزب الرحيم على نحور حزب الرجيم] وهما من أوسع كتب التيجانية وأوثقها في نظر أهل هذه الطريقة.
إن ما ذكر في الأعداد إنما هو نماذج لأنواع من بدع التيجانية تتجلى فيها عقائدهم وتكفي لمن عرضها على أصول الشريعة من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحكم على كل من يعتقد هذه العقائد المبتدعة المنكرة. ونلخص فيما يلي جملة من عقائدهم التي تضمنها البحث:
غلو أحمد بن محمد التجاني مؤسس الطريقة وغلو أتباعه فيه غلوّاً جاوز الحد حتى أضفى على نفسه خصائص الرسالة، بل صفات الربوبية والإلهية وتبعه في ذلك مريدوه.
إيمانه بالفناء ووحدة الوجود وزعمه ذلك لنفسه، بل زعم أنه في الذروة العليا من ذلك وصدقه فيه مريدوه فآمنوا به واعتقدوه.
زعمه رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة، وتلقين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه الطريقة التيجانية وتلقيه وردها والإذن له يقظة في تربية الخلق وتلقينهم هذا الورد واعتقاد مريديه وأتباعه ذلك.
تصريحه بأن المدد يفيض من الله على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاً، ثم يفيض منه على الأنبياء، ثم يفيض من الأنبياء عليه، ثم منه يتفرق على جميع الخلق من آدم إلى النفخ في الصور، ويزعم أنه يفيض أحياناً من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه مباشرة ثم يفيض منه على سائر الخليقة ويؤمن مريدوه بذلك ويعتقدونه.
تهجمه على الله وعلى كل ولي لله وسوء أدبه معهم إذ يقول: قدماي على رقبة كل ولي، فلما قيل له: إن عبد القادر الجيلاني قال: فيما زعموا قدمي على رقبة كل ولي، قال: صدق ولكن في عصره أما أنا فقدماي على رقبة كل ولي من آدم إلى النفخ في الصور، فلما قيل له: أليس الله قادراً على أن يوجد بعدك وليّاً فوق ذلك؟، قال: بلى، ولكن لا يفعل، كما أنه قادر على أن يوجد نبياً بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكنه لا يفعل، ومريدوه يؤمنون بذلك ويدافعون عنه.
دعواه كذباً أنه يعلم الغيب وما تخفي الصدور وأنه يصرف القلوب وتصديق مريديه ذلك وعده من محامده وكراماته.
إلحاده في آيات الله وتحريفها عن مواضعها بما يزعمه تفسيراً إشاريّاً كما سبق في الأعداد من تفسيره قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخٌ لَا يَبْغِيَانِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ويعتقد مريدوه أن ذلك من الفيض الإلهي.
تفضيله الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على تلاوة القرآن بالنسبة لمن يزعم أنهم أهل المرتبة الرابعة وهي المرتبة الدنيا في نظره.
زعمه هو وأتباعه أن منادياً ينادي يوم القيامة والناس في الموقف بأعلى صوته يا أهل الموقف هذا إمامكم الذي كان منه مددكم في الدنيا.. إلخ.
زعمه أن كل من كان تجانيّاً يدخل الجنة دون حساب ولا عذاب مهما فعل من الذنوب.
زعمه أن من كان على طريقته وتركها إلى غيرها من الطرق الصوفية تسوء حاله ويخشى عليه سوء العاقبة والموت على الكفر.
زعمه أنه يجب على المريد أن يكون بين يدي شيخه كالميت بين يدي المغسل لا اختيار له، بل يستسلم لشيخه فلا يقول: لم ولا كيف ولا علام ولا لأي شيء.. إلخ.
زعمه أنه أوتي اسم الله الأعظم، علمه إياه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم هول أمره وقدر ثوابه بالآلاف المؤلفة من الحسنات، خرصاً وتخميناً ورجماً بالغيب واقتحاماً لأمر لا يعلم إلا بالتوقيف.
زعمه أن الأنبياء والمرسلين والأولياء لا يمكثون في قبورهم بعد الموت إلا زمناً محدوداً يتفاوت بتفاوت مراتبهم ودرجاتهم ثم يخرجون من قبورهم بأجسادهم كما كانوا من قبل إلا أن الناس لا يرونهم كما أنهم لا يرون الملائكة مع أنهم أحياء.
زعمه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر بجسده مجالس أذكارهم وأورادهم وكذا الخلفاء الراشدون.. إلخ. إلى غير ذلك مما لو عرض على أصول الإسلام اعتبر شركاً وإلحاداً في الدين وتطاولاً على الله ورسوله وتشريعه وتضليلا للناس وتبجحاً منهم بعلمه الغيب.. إلخ. هذا ما تيسر والله الموفق.  وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد ، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء . عضو . نائب رئيس اللجنة . الرئيس عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديان  - عبد الرزاق عفيفي  - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>الفرقة التيجانية من أشد الفرق كفرا وضلالا>حكم الصلاة خلف إمام مبتدع تابع للطريقة التيجانية 

*حكم الصلاة خلف إمام مبتدع تابع للطريقة التيجانية* 
*فتوى رقم ( 2089 ):* 
*س: لقد تضاربت أقوال الفقهاء في الصلاة خلف الأئمة المبتدعين وأصحاب الطرق خصوصًا التابعين للطريقة التجانية، وقد اطلعت على رسالة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يوسف الإِفريقي رحمه الله، مدير دار الحديث بالمدينة المنورة سابقًا [الأنوار الرحمانية في هداية الفرقة التجانية] حيث اتضح أن عقائد أصحاب هذه الطريقة - هداهم الله إلى سواء الصراط - غير صحيح، وهم أقرب إلى الشرك والضلالة والعياذ بالله منهم إلى الإِيمان والتصديق بكتاب الله واتباع سنة رسوله المصطفى المختار عليه صلاة الله وسلامه، فهل تصح الصلاة خلف إمام مبتدع تابع للطريقة التجانية؟ وإذا كان الجواب لا، فهل للمسلم إقامة الصلاة في أهله وفي بيته إذا لم يجد في أي مسجد في المدينة التي يسكنها إمامًا غير مبتدع؟ وهل تجوز إقامة الصلاة في جماعة خاصة في المسجد بعد انتهاء المبتدع صاحب الطريقة التجانية من صلاته؟ وهذا سيؤدي إلى بلبلة في الأفكار وتفرقة بين صفوف المسلمين.* 

*ج:* الفرقة التجانية من أشد الفرق كفرًا وضلالاً وابتداعًا في الدين لما لم يأذن به الله سبحانه، فلا تصح الصلاة خلف من هو على طريقتهم، وبإمكان المسلم أن يلتمس له إمامًا غير متبع لطريقة التجانية وغيرها من طرق المبتدعة ممن لا تتسم عباداتهم وأعمالهم بالمتابعة لمحمد بن عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وإذا لم يجد إمامًا غير مبتدع فيقيم له جماعة في أي مسجد من مساجد المسلمين إذا أمن الفتنة والإِضرار به من المبتدعة، فإن كان في بلد تسلط فيه مبتدع فيقيم الجماعة في أهله أو بأي مكان يأمن فيه على نفسه، ومتى أمكنتك الهجرة إلى بلد تقام فيه السنة وتحارب البدع وجب عليك ذلك.
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون>حكم فراق المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون 
*
المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون* 
فتوى رقم ( 2931 ): 
*س: جماعة صالحة في قرية آهلة بالسكان بها مسجد جامع كبير يصلى فيه الجماعة - وهو الوحيد في القرية - كافة الصلوات الخمس، المسجد يسع المصلين ويبقى فارغًا محتاجًا إلى زيادة مع العلم أن أهل القرية ليسوا مداومين على صلاة الجماعة إلاَّ أفرادًا صالحين قلائل.. الجماعة الصغيرة انشقت عن القرية مستنكرة بدعًا وخلافات وتقصير أهل القرية في القيام بشعائر دينهم ويؤدونها بطرق غير تامة وغير صحيحة، علمًا أن أهل القرية من الطريقة التجانية، فقررت هذه الجماعة الصغيرة عدم الصلاة وراء إمام القرية الذي ليس له الأهلية للصلاة مع اعتقاداته التجانية الفاسدة وهو يشجع عليها فيحضر الإِمداح بالنبي وفيها من الإِطراء والشرك ما تعلمون وانتهى بهم إلى بناء مسجد جديد لا يبعد كثيرًا عن المسجد الأول وبدأوا يدرسون فيه التوحيد ويعلمون أتباعهم العقيدة الصحيحة ويحذرونهم من البدع والخرافات فمال من جهتهم عدة شباب فتنوا من أهاليهم وحكمت أهل القرية على هذه الجماعة أنها ليست من الدين، وقالوا: إن المسجد الجديد مسجد ضرار، مع العلم أن هذه الجماعة معها شيخ علم دارس بالزيتونة متفقه في الفقه المالكي، فما حكم هذا المسجد الذي بني جديدًا؟ وهل ينطبق عليه قولتهم إنه مسجد ضرار، وما حكم الإِنكار على أهل الطريقة التجانية، وفي أي درجة هم من الإِيمان، وهل يجوز لطالب علم يريد الإِصلاح في هذه القرية أن يحاول إصلاح هؤلاء المنحرفين من التجانيين في مسجدهم والبعد عن الجماعة الأخرى التي تتبع الحق وذلك بسبب إثارتهم لفتنة المسجد الجديد أم يبقى مع جماعة الحق القليلة وينصرم عن الآخرين؟* 
*
ج: أولاً:* إذا كان الواقع كما ذكر من أن المسجد الكبير الوحيد في القرية قد تسلط عليه التجانيون وأعلنوا فيه البدع والخرافات، وأن جماعة من أهل الحق أنكروا عليهم ذلك فلم يقبلوا فاعتزلوهم لذلك وبنوا مسجدًا ليقيموا فيه الصلوات.. إلخ، فليس مسجدهم الذي بنوه مسجد ضرار. 
*ثانيًا:* إنكار ما عليه أهل الطريقة التجانية من البدع والخرافات واجب على أهل العلم من أهل السنة والجماعة، وأما درجةأهل الطريقة التجانية والحكم فيهم بسبب ما أحدثوه من البدع والخرافات فقد أعد كتابة من اللجنة الدائمة في بدعهم[1] . 
*ثالثًا:* من كان لديه علم وأمل في قبولهم النصيحة خالطهم ونصحهم رجاء أن يتقبلوا منه ويكفوا عن بدعهم أو يقللوا منها وإلاَّ وجب عليه اجتنابهم. 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 
[1]  - انظر الفتوى رقم 5553 في هذا الباب.

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون>حكم إمامة المتبع للطريقة التيجانية وحكم الصلاة وراءه 
*
**حكم إمامة المتبع للطريقة التيجانية وحكم الصلاة وراءه* 
*فتوى رقم ( 3087 ):* 
*س: يوجد في بلدتنا إمام مسجد متبع إحدى الطرق وهي الطريقة التجانية ومقدم في هذه الطريقة يعطي الورد، ويذكرون هذا الورد داخل المسجد بصوت مرتفع في حلقة خاصة وسط الحلقة قطعة من القماش الأبيض ويذكروا هذا الذكر كل يوم بعد صلاة الصبح وبعد صلاة العصر ويطلقون عليها اسم الهلالة.. وذكر آخر خاص بيوم الجمعة يذكرونه بعد صلاة العصر واسمه الوظيفة، ويختمون هذا الذكر بختم اسمه بحزب الحمد لله... إلى آخره من الأذكار.* 
*وعند وفاة إنسان من متبعي هذه الطريقة بعد تجهيزه يضعونه وسط حلقة ويذكرون عليه الوظيفة كما ذكرنا ويحملون هذا الميت، ويقولون عند حمله إلى المقبرة: لا إله إلاَّ الله بأصوات مرتفعة جدًّا ويسقطون هذا الميت في القبر بالفَتِحِي وهذا الإِمام كما ذكر سابقًا في السؤال يجمع الأموال والوعد من عند الفقراء والأغنياء ويحمل هذه النقود والأموال إلى شيخ الزاوية وكذلك له عمل آخر هزاز أمداح مع المَدَحِينَ يمدحون شيخهم أحمد التجاني وكذلك يطوف على ضريح سيدي الحاج علي في أدماسن ويضرع إليه لكي يقضي له أموره، وأيضًا يعمل في فدوة الإِخلاص ويقولون إن الفدوة تخلص مولها يوم القيامة من الذنوب وهذه تابعة إلى أئمة الطريقة التجانية وما يفدوا بها إلاَّ من كان متبعًا الطريقة التجانية وثمنها ما بين 800 دينار جزائري وما فوقها، والسؤال المطروح نحو سيادتكم هل تجوز إمامته، وهل تجوز الصلاة وراءه أم لا؟* 

*ج:* الفرقة التجانية من أشد الفرق كفرًا وضلالاً وابتداعًا في الدين لما لم يشرعه الله سبحانه ولا رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام، فلا يجوز أن يتخذ إمامًا من هو على طريقهم، ولا تصح الصلاة خلف من هو على طريقتهم. 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون>حكم قراءة التيجانية والقادرية والصلاة وراء متبعهم أو عليه بعد الموت 

*حكم قراءة التيجانية والقادرية والصلاة وراء متبعهم أو عليه بعد الموت* 
*السؤال الثالث من الفتوى رقم ( 4150 ):* 
*س3: ما حكم قراءة التجانية والقادرية ؟ وما حكم من دام على أحدهما حتى الموت، وهل لنا أن نصلي وراءه أو الصلاة عليه بعد الموت؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله.* 
*
**ج3:* أوراد التجانية والقادرية لا تخلو من البدع الشركية والخرافات؛ كالاستغاثة بغير الله، والأذكار التي لم ترد في كتاب الله تعالى ولا في السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا يجوز لك أن تتعبد بها، ولا تجوز الصلاة وراء من ثبت أنه كان يتعبد بها ولا الصلاة على جنازته إذا مات بناء على الظاهر من حاله، أما ما يختم له به فإلى الله تعالى فإنه هو الذي يعلم السر وأخفى. 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون>هل الشرك المذكور في قوله تعالى ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن يشمل المسلمين الذين يتبعون بعض الطرق مثل التيجان

*هل الشرك المذكور في قوله تعالى ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن يشمل المسلمين الذين يتبعون بعض الطرق مثل التيجان* 
*السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم ( 2229 ):* 
*س2: هل الشرك المذكور في الآية الكريمة:* ***وَلاَ تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ* ** *يشمل هؤلاء المسلمين الذين يتبعون بعض الطرق؛ كالتجانية ، والقادرية والذين يعلقون على أجسامهم تمائم من القرآن والذين يتبعون الإِسلام ولهم عادات وثنية؟* 
*
**ج2:* الشرك المذكور في الآية يشمل من يستغيث بغير الله من الجن والأموات والغائبين عنه، ومن يعلقون تمائم من غير القرآن رجاء نفعها وتعليق الشفاء عليها والغلو في ذلك، كما يشمل من لهم عادات وثنية كعادات أهل الجاهلية الأولى من التقرب إلى غير الله بالنذر لهم وتقديم الذبائح وسائر القرابين لهم، والضراعة لهم والتمسح بهم والطواف حول قبورهم رجاء نفع أو كشف ضر، فمن فعل ذلك فهو داخل في عموم المشركين والمشركات في الآية لا يحل أن ننكحهم المؤمنات حتى يؤمنوا إيمانًا خالصًا ويتوبوا مما ذكر من البدع الشركية وأمثالها من نواقض الإِيمان، ولا يجوز للمؤمن أن يتزوج نساءهم المبتدعات البدع الشركية حتى يتبن منها ويقلعن عنها. 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>المسجد إذا تسلط عليه التيجانيون>حكم الأوراد التيجانية والقادرية ونحوهما 

*حكم الأوراد التيجانية والقادرية ونحوهما* 
*السؤال السادس من الفتوى رقم ( 6460 ):*
*س6: ما حكم الأوراد التجانية والقادرية ونحوهما؟* 

*ج6:* أورادهم كسائر أوراد المتصوفة يغلب عليها الطابع البدعي والأذكار البدعية، وخير للمسلم أن يتخذ لنفسه وردًا من القرآن، وأن يذكر الله بالأذكار الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*
**اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## العلمي أمل

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء>المجموعة الأولى>المجلد الثاني (العقيدة 2)>الفرق>التيجانية>ما يسمى صلاة الفاتح 

*ما يسمى صلاة الفاتح*  *
**السؤال الخامس من الفتوى رقم ( 7519 ):* 
*س5: في طائفة تجانية لها دعاء ويسمى هذا الدعاء: صلاة الفاتح، وهو عندهم خير من قراءة القرآن هل هذا صحيح، وأيضًا قبل صلاة المغرب وبعد صلاة الصبح من يوم الجمعة يجلسون في شكل حلقة ويضعون قطعة قماش في الوسط ويدعون أنه يجلس فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحمد التجاني وفي هذا الوقت لهم دعاء وهو صلاة الفاتح هل هذا صحيح، وما الدليل على ذلك؟* 
*
**ج5:* ما زعموه من ذلك كذب وعملهم باطل وبدعة محدثة[1] . 
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإِفتاء* عبد الله بن قعود - عبد الله بن غديان - عبد الرزاق عفيفي - عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز  
[1] - زيادة في الإيضاح أذكر ما يسمى بـ: صلاة الفاتح، قال في [الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة] - الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي - ما نصه: يدعي زعيمهم أحمد التجاني بأنه قد التقى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاء حسيًا ماديًا، وأنه قد كلمه مشافهة، وأنه قد تعلم من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام صلاة (الفاتح لما أغلق)
- صيغة هذه الصلاة: (اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لما أغلق، والخاتم لما سبق، ناصر الحق بالحق، والهادي إلى صراطك المستقيم، وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم). ولهم في هذه الصلاة اعتقادات نسوق منها:
- أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبره بأن المرة الواحدة منها تعدل من القرآن ست مرات.
- أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبره مرة ثانية بأن المرة الواحدة منها تعدل من كل ذكر ومن كل دعاء كبير أو صغير، ومن القرآن ستة آلاف مرة؛ لأنه كان من الأذكار [الجواهر] (1 / 136).
- أن الفضل لا يحصل بها إلا بشرط أن يكون صاحبها مأذونًا بتلاوتها، وهذا يعني تسلسل نسب الإذن حتى يصل إلى أحمد التجاني الذي تلقاه عن رسول الله - كما يزعم -.
- أن هذه الصلاة هي من كلام الله تعالى بمنزلة الأحاديث القدسية [الدرة الفريدة] (4 / 128).
- أن من تلا صلاة الفاتح عشر مرات، لو عاش العارف بالله ألف ألف سنة ولم يذكرها، كان أكثر ثوابًا منه.
- من قرأها مرة كفرت بها ذنوبه، ووزنت له ستة آلاف من كل تسبيح ودعاء وذكر وقع في الكون... إلخ (انظر كتاب [مشتهى الخارف الجاني] 299، 300). اهـ ص (127).
أقول: وفي هذا تظهر دلالة قوله جل وعلا:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية ، وقد فصلت اللجنة القول في هذه الطائفة في الفتاوى السابقة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*فتوى الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس* (1307-1358) هجرية الموافقة لـ 1889) – 1940)

 *1)     * *ترجمة عبد الحميد بن باديس* http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الحميد_بن_با  يس  موقع الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس

 *2)   * *فتوى عبد الحميد بن باديس في الطريقة التجانية* http://nosufism.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post_08.html 

 *3)   * *للاستزادة* *كتاب: ابن باديس حياته وآثاره، جمع ودراسة: د.عمار الطالبي دار الغرب الإسلامي، ط.2 سنة 1403هـ، الجزء الثالث،ص(142-174)*

----------


## العلمي أمل

استدراك للاستزادة
 تزودوا من هنا فإن خير الزاد التقوى

----------


## العلمي أمل

أسماء ثلة من كبار علماء المسلمين الذين أفتوا في الطريقة التجانية وعقائد التجانيين 
القائمة مرتبة ترتيباً معجمياً والروابط تحيل على الترجمة والمكانة العلمية لهؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء.

إبراهيم بن محمد آل الشيخ  عبد الحميد بن باديس عبد الرزاق عفيفي عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديان  عبد الله بن قعود

----------


## العلمي أمل

تصحيح
وقع خطأ من الأصل في الرابط الذي يحيل على ترجمة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد آل الشيخ، والرابط الصحيح كما يلي:
إبراهيم بن محمد آل الشيخ
بالإضافة لهؤلاء العلماء يمكن إضافة أسماء من ألف ضد الطريقة التجانية: وأحيل القارئ الكريم على المبحث في هذا الموقع المعنون: 
*كتب تفضح الطريقة التجانية وكفرياتها*

----------

